# Flares at... everything?



## lilyrazen (Oct 25, 2009)

So Bryn is adjusting to his new home in a divided tank with Vilkas, but he flares at EVERYTHING.

He could see his reflection near the filter, so I had to cover it. He even sees the reflection in my camera lens and flares at it. It's not aggressive, he just almost casually opens up be gills and beard at the object and swims off. He rarely even flares at Vilkas, only if Vilkas flares first.

I just find it sort of... Off.


----------



## mursey (May 9, 2012)

Purplius (the guy in my avatar) flares every moment the light is on, so I can't keep the light on or real plants with him. I guess he sees his reflection better with the light on. He does not let up.


----------



## lilyrazen (Oct 25, 2009)

Okay so Bryn isn't that weird. Good to know.

As soon as I walk in and turn on the light, Bryn and Vilkas fight for my attention and sometimes end up flaring at each other.


----------



## mursey (May 9, 2012)

I think they're just all different. One or two bettas I have, I have almost never seen flare. But Purplius s a pyscho about it.

My mom saw him the first time ans said he is "very scary!!!" . . . ha ha ha.


----------



## lilyrazen (Oct 25, 2009)

My dad thinks Cicero is dying because he's pale, clam and doesn't flare. Yeah, right. He's not a very bright betta, but he's definitely alive!

Vilkas... Is bad at flaring. He puts his mouth the the surface, and tilts back to make his still-growing fins look longer. He can't compete with Bryn's mounds of finnage.

Boys are such huggers.


----------



## Kenny G (Jun 9, 2012)

It's perfectly normal for betta's to flare. My betta Junior always flares at his own reflection in his acrylic tank. He always flares if I turn a light out in the room where his tank is. I guess the little guy is somewhat afraid of the dark. My other betta BlueJay is always calm, cool and collected. Nothing ever stresses him. He has never flared and I do mean NEVER. Go figure.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Sometimes when there is nothing around I'll spy both my boys flaring at nothing. Lude is notorious for it, he'll pick a battle with a water bottle or my wallet or something laying on the desk. Bowser in the kitchen will flare at similar non-moving objects outside the tank. I don't think they can see their reflections but it keps them occupied. 
It's normal for them to flare. Try playing games with him, point a pencil at him and he'll condition to flare when he's pointed at. This was how I exercised Lakitu. I never really showed Laki a mirror because he was crazy without it.


----------



## OrangeAugust (Jul 23, 2012)

My second betta, Bert, used to flare at my finger when I put it near his tank. hehe. :lol:


----------

